# Anyone on here in Illinois



## pea (May 29, 2009)

I was wanting to see if there is anyone on here in Illinois. I am near Salem.


----------



## wayne reutner (May 29, 2009)

lasalle


----------



## treeseer (May 29, 2009)

i get to springfield-evansville-champaign a few times a year. often looking for subs; pm me if interested.


----------



## roach (May 30, 2009)

Hello every one, lots of great information on this site.I am in Chicago 5 minutes from o'hare.


----------



## DieselOnly (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm back and forth between Edwardsville & Carbondale.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 6, 2009)

pea said:


> I was wanting to see if there is anyone on here in Illinois. I am near Salem.



I have property in Oskaloosa and family near Forbes lake.....I live near Belleville.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 6, 2009)

90 miles south of Chicago...


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 6, 2009)

I spend quite some time each year in Mt. Carmel.


----------



## prentice110 (Jun 6, 2009)

50 miles northwest of chicago. Mchenry county.


----------



## True Blue Sam (Jun 12, 2009)

Dahlgren


----------



## pea (Jun 13, 2009)

*Dahlgren*

Hey you are only about 20 miles from me.


----------



## pea (Jun 13, 2009)

*Dahlgren*

True Blue Same, I believe there is a Husqvarna dealer near Dahlgren. I went there a few years ago in that area. Is that still there?


----------



## stihl044 (Jun 13, 2009)

lindenhurst


----------



## pea (Jun 13, 2009)

*lindenhurst?*

I'm not sure where lindenhurst is.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey, pea, I'm just north of champaign, out in the cornfields. I'm thinking about hosting or organizing a GTG next spring so maybe you can make it up.


----------



## True Blue Sam (Jun 13, 2009)

*So IL Husky Dealers*



pea said:


> True Blue Same, I believe there is a Husqvarna dealer near Dahlgren. I went there a few years ago in that area. Is that still there?



There was a dealer in McLeansboro, (272xp) but he is disabled and out of business. Another dealer was north of Belle Rive, but he is more interested in go-carts than chainsaws, (I bought a 346xp from him). Fairfield has a dealer, but a dealer at Centralia shot me a better deal on my 385xp.

I have been using Baileys for chains, parts and such.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Dang, you all are a bunch of northerners compared to me, I am in Murphysboro.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jun 16, 2009)

N.E. Corner, Libertyville. However, I'm all over the State for business.


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 16, 2009)

Morris,


----------



## bayshorecs (Jun 22, 2009)

Elmwood.

Just got my butt kicked by those storms. 

I have been falling/cutting/splitting/hauling 4 days straight now from sun up to sun down (back to work today).

Least I got a lot of wood. 5 cords so far of honey locust, maple and ash!


----------



## trost66 (Jul 11, 2009)

Pontiac


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 11, 2009)

I should be near Schaumberg / Mchenry/ wonder lake for august & sept. contract climbing for a good friend I met during IKE, til a hurricane hits down south or cold weather, whichever comes first.


----------



## euroford (Jul 19, 2009)

downtown chicago. we ever get an IL gtg going, i'm in!


----------



## Ol' Brian (Jul 19, 2009)

Ellis Grove... about 60 miles south of St. Louis...


----------



## maximus (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm in niantic. if you need a stump grinder service, give me a shout! MAXIMUS STUMP GRINDING


----------



## DavesDD2500HD (Aug 7, 2009)

I am in Decatur. Would enjoy an IL GTG as well (like euroford stated).


----------



## prentice110 (Feb 12, 2010)

Bigbore and stihl044, what companies are you guys with?


----------



## cre73 (Feb 12, 2010)

Stonington here, but I'm just a wood burner. Good friend runs a tree service though.


----------



## chisel (Feb 12, 2010)

rockford


----------



## lacky (Feb 12, 2010)

South burbs of Chicago. Homewood.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Feb 22, 2010)

The big ol' city of Poplar Grove. Heard of it?


----------



## Greenthorn (Feb 22, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I spend quite some time each year in Mt. Carmel.


Hey wigs, hafta give me a shout sometime, I work in Mt Carmel too.


----------



## Bigrod (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm bout 180 mile due south of Chicago right along the Indiana line. Been cutting my firewood for the last 30 plus years and splittin it all by hand. After this year think its about time a get a splitter to do it.


----------

